# Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GameRock Premium 11 GB



## W1zzard (Apr 24, 2017)

Palit's GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GameRock Premium is the company's latest flagship card. It introduces a new fan design in which two stacks of two fans each operate in a counter-rotating fashion. Also, the card comes with a dual BIOS and a large overclock out of the box.

*Show full review*


----------



## Captain_Tom (Apr 24, 2017)

Why are you guys still using Battlefield 3 to measure overclocking performance?


I doubt you are measuring the full difference use a game 6 years old!  Let's just use Half Life 2 while we're at it.


----------



## Agony (Apr 24, 2017)

so until now Asus is the best solution on 1080ti series the most cool and silent. I had the 980ti Palit super Jet stream and it was amazing... this 1080ti Palit omg its the worst


----------



## Vario (Apr 24, 2017)

guitar hero themed graphics card


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 24, 2017)

Captain_Tom said:


> Why are you guys still using Battlefield 3 to measure overclocking performance?
> 
> 
> I doubt you are measuring the full difference use a game 6 years old!  Let's just use Half Life 2 while we're at it.


Actually BF3 still works really well to test OC performance, but I'm considering Unigine Superposition as OC test for the next rebench. It'll probably not detect errors as well as BF3, but higher OC clocks, even if not stable in other games, will make people happy


----------



## Air (Apr 24, 2017)

I was curious to see if this crazy double fan at opposite directions (which I have never seen used in anything else) design would somehow work. But there it is, it doesnt work at all. Noisier and hotter than other dual fan cards. Purely marketing. Removing one of the fans would probably improve performance.


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 24, 2017)

Yeah that fan design was a big let down. Out of interest is it compatible with GTX 1080 GameRock G-panel?


----------



## Captain_Tom (Apr 24, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Actually BF3 still works really well to test OC performance, but I'm considering Unigine Superposition as OC test for the next rebench. It'll probably not detect errors as well as BF3, but higher OC clocks, even if not stable in other games, will make people happy



I agree that Battlefield games are excellent stability tests, but come on bud - BF4, BF1.  These games have been released lol, so you can't use that excuse unless you are using the newest battlefield.


I would suggest Metro Last Light and Deus Ex: Mankind Divided as well.  They are both excellent tests of stability, and they (Especially DE:MD) really push systems to their limits.


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 24, 2017)

Well there's futuremark stress test. But yeah best stability test is to play games you would play anyway. Different game engines taxes different part of graphics cards.


----------



## intelzen (Apr 24, 2017)

previous Palit gtx 1080 GameRock review here  - the most silent cooler from all aftermarket (even with equivalent clockes and temps MSI gaming X and Asus strix coolers were above little louder)...
But this quad-fan design is a big FAIL - from 30dB (that previous Palit- normal design) to 38 dB - that is a disaster (decibels - are logarithmic scale it is not like "oh it is 6 points from 32 - just around 25% louder" - it is a big fail and close to intolerable noise) - that is that happens when PR people take over and has no ideas how to get noticed .... "Turbo jet 4 quad fans" - "nice" work Palit guys


----------



## coolernoob (Apr 24, 2017)

intelzen said:


> previous Palit gtx 1080 GameRock review here  - the most silent cooler from all aftermarket (even with equivalent clockes and temps MSI gaming X and Asus strix coolers were above little louder)...
> But this quad-fan design is a big FAIL - from 30dB (that previous Palit- normal design) to 38 dB - that is a disaster (decibels - are logarithmic scale it is not like "oh it is 6 points from 32 - just around 25% louder" - it is a big fail and close to intolerable noise) - that is that happens when PR people take over and has no ideas how to get noticed .... "Turbo jet 4 quad fans" - "nice" work Palit guys


could not agree with you more, but what baffels me the most is the fact that they (Palit, Gainward) tested this card by them selves and how on earth they had the nerve to still release statements like: "The TurboJET4 fabricates dual Double-Fans with the anti-vortex design. It offers the high-centralized air volume and provides *much more efficien*t on *heat dissipation*. This design even *generates lower acoustic level* than normal dual-fan design" (quote from their release notes in 17.04.2017)


----------



## ppn (Apr 24, 2017)

Wishful thinking. Pa lit should provide detachable fans the old design so we can decide for ourselves which is better acoustic wise..Now we have to order spare parts from china.

BF3 OC test delivers insane FPS already, the move to 4K is very much justified to eliminate CPU bottleneck.

Superposition is popular, makes me happy too.


----------



## Grings (Apr 24, 2017)

The Jetstream appears to still have dual fans


Vario said:


> guitar hero themed graphics card


and theres that too


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> Actually BF3 still works really well to test OC performance, but I'm considering Unigine Superposition as OC test for the next rebench. It'll probably not detect errors as well as BF3, but higher OC clocks, even if not stable in other games, will make people happy



Its pretty demanding on a stable overclock, i can push higher clock speeds in 3D Mark, but running Unigine Superposition the bench just stops responding if your clocks aren't 100% stable.

On a side note why are all these aftermarket cards coming out with 2x8 pin PCI-e when its clear the power delivery is already overkill and has zero benefit for overclocking?


----------



## johnwayne117 (Apr 24, 2017)

#4fan4fun


----------



## Air (Apr 24, 2017)

coolernoob said:


> could not agree with you more, but what baffels me the most is the fact that they (Palit, Gainward) tested this card by them selves and how on earth they had the nerve to still release statements like: "The TurboJET4 fabricates dual Double-Fans with the anti-vortex design. It offers the high-centralized air volume and provides *much more efficien*t on *heat dissipation*. This design even *generates lower acoustic level* than normal dual-fan design" (quote from their release notes in 17.04.2017)


That's straight up laying. It seems marketing department also takes care of engineering at Palit.

If what they said was true, it would be a revolution. Every other company that makes fan-based heat exchangers (not only pc coolers but also stuff like air conditioning/refrigeration condensers and evaporators) would run to overhaul their lineups with this genius TurboJET4 (lol) desing...

I think its the first time that I see a marketing idea so nocive to the final product. Not only it has no benefits, not even looking better or being smaller (the kind of compromise that apple loves to make), but it makes performance much worse. All because that they think consumers are stupid enough to fall for the talk.


----------



## Nihilus (Apr 24, 2017)

I have a feeling that there will be about 9 more 1080ti reviews.  And they will ALL get 9.0 or higher because OMG THE 1080ti IS THE BEST!!


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 24, 2017)

They get 9.0s because there isnt, seemignly, a system inplace to deduct x for x...its subjective... the reason I dislike results like that. Nobody can tell the difference between 9.3 and 9.4., even the reviewer..so, its useless, those values. That said, the conclusion amd results are worth their weight in gold.

Now if there is a method to that madness, i havent seen it posted... 

About the only one i can get behind is oklahoma wolfs test at JG...



W1zzard said:


> Actually BF3 still works really well to test OC performance, but I'm considering Unigine Superposition as OC test for the next rebench. It'll probably not detect errors as well as BF3, but higher OC clocks, even if not stable in other games, will make people happy


If i was you and knowing your demograhic, id stick to doing it with a game. 

W1z, half the people here cant figure out how to take a screenshot in these benchmarks, none the less get formatting right for those who run the threads. Id stick to a modern game (and change it up a lot sooner next time!)..


----------



## Vario (Apr 24, 2017)

should have just run thicker fans

no replacement for displacement


----------



## Aenra (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't know if it's done on purpose or not, but anyway, a random's comment:

When you review a specific GPU model? Don't give me a performance table where it's measured solely against the reference. You reviewed its Asus, Gigabyte, MSI equivalents. So put the performance results in each game all together, just like you did in the end with temps.

Two degrees higher is nothing (again, for this here random commenter), but say, 4-5 FPS difference at pretty much the same price might be. 
And either way, that would be a true review, would it not? This is more like a (paid/sponsored) presentation. Which of course is the case, but one could combine both i'd think.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 25, 2017)

Not available in the USA gets a negative


----------



## silapakorn (Apr 25, 2017)

LOL their new fan design is a fail.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 25, 2017)

Nihilus said:


> I have a feeling that there will be about 9 more 1080ti reviews.  And they will ALL get 9.0 or higher because OMG THE 1080ti IS THE BEST!!


Yup, with such a fantastic GPU it's difficult to fail, on the other hand it's also difficult to really innovate


----------



## pat-roner (Apr 25, 2017)

Well that was disappointing. Palit are usually top notch when it comes to silence&temps, but they really blew it here.
I can't help but think why the hell they even released it?


----------



## RedpencilStrategist (Apr 25, 2017)

There’s something wrong with the calculation of the price: €834 converts to 906.71 USD, as of today (http://www.x-rates.com/calculator/?from=EUR&to=USD&amount=834).


----------



## Nokiron (Apr 25, 2017)

RedpencilStrategist said:


> There’s something wrong with the calculation of the price: €834 converts to 906.71 USD, as of today (http://www.x-rates.com/calculator/?from=EUR&to=USD&amount=834).


It's €834 including taxes i presume.


----------



## RedpencilStrategist (Apr 25, 2017)

That explains everything and the calc could be correct. Thanks’ very much. I thought both where real local shopping prices. Not incl. VAT compared to excl. VAT.
If you have a look at the MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X+ (https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1080_Gaming_X_Plus_11_Gbps/) it’s listed for 570 US$ and you can buy it for that price (today: 589) at newegg.


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 25, 2017)

Nokiron said:


> It's €834 including taxes i presume.



Yeah, seems to be on stock now and starting at ~818.95€(688.19€+130.76€ VAT). So Tax Free american price would be ~$746.


----------



## CookieMonsta (Apr 25, 2017)

actually this design might actually work reasonably well if the damn fans weren't contra-rotating. 

If they were serious about the whole jet turbine principle, they gotta chuck the fans in series to get more static pressure at double the noise output, they then compensate by having a denser fin array thus possibly leading to a temperature drop. From my past experiences with Palit though, they have decent design (before this atrocity albeit) but their execution and attention to detail is lacking, preventing their stuff from ever becoming top tier. 
Small stuff like the aluminium fins are not soldered to the copper heatpipes, copper plate contact tolerances, fan motor quality etc etc.

This current setup is a complete fail though.


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 25, 2017)

Wonder if one could fit two 10k rpm 12cm deltas instead of those  

Now that I would call turbo jet.


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Apr 25, 2017)

I love this sag test, informative and looks cool


----------



## basco (Apr 26, 2017)

i just wanted to say Thanks for your Time & Effort on these Reviews Mr. Wizzard!

+ thanks for testing BF3 because 100 other sites are testing BF4\1 allready.


----------



## Frick (Apr 26, 2017)

I wish the card looked more like candy. Gamerock is a silly name, they might as well go all in.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 26, 2017)

4 fans spinning at opposite directions. Weird design & doesn't seem to help keeping the card cool. All that for extra buck doesn't seem like a cool card to me. Color scheme looks cheesy IMO.


----------



## XVoland (Apr 26, 2017)

Shouldn't this hardware switch just switch to "safe" and "overclock" versions of BIOS? According to Palit official specs for DualBIOS feature on their site... They also write there that the card has 3 profiles which can be switched by software: OC, Gaming and Silent... Why didn't you checked these profiles for noise levels?


----------

